# Lawyer Caldas da Rainha



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello All
Do any of the Aussies on here know of a lawyer in the Caldas area who has have dealt their legal stuff here in this area?
Many thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I am confused? 
Do you mean a good lawyer in this area or a good lawyer who knows about Australian legal matters in this area?
If the former there is an excellent lawyer in SmDP, if latter then sorry cannot help.

Rob


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

I mean a PT local lawyer who may know something about AU laws and how they might inter-relate to things done in PT.
Thanks for the response to my post.
Margaret


----------

